# Hand Knapped Obsidian Knife



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

This is one of my other hobbies making handles for my friend Don Sutton. He hand knapps obsidian knifes.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

whoooooaaaa


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

Very, VERY cool. Does he use antler or copper tools?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

cool!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Blue Danube said:


> Very, VERY cool. Does he use antler or copper tools?


He uses copper. He makes some beautiful knifes.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one Roger


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow and WOW wow wow!!

Not only is that incredible eye candy it appeals to me on a fascination level. I have always been intrigued, fascinated and full of admiration of the native americans and others that knapp flint, obsidian and whatever else they can. What a talent and craft.

Some day I will learn myself. It is a have to do thing. I guess it is now what is in one's, "bucket list".


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's masterful work, both handle and blade. I learned to knap from materials provided by Dr Errett Callahan and make mostly points, scalpels and scrapers and the occasional axe head. They require less skill and time and are important skills for outdoor and primitive living.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!! says it all.
Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

saw a documentary on tv that said some surgeons where using scalpels made from this stuff because it's sharper than any metal blade ? ..... very nice knife.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

NoSugarRob said:


> saw a documentary on tv that said some surgeons where using scalpels made from this stuff because it's sharper than any metal blade ? ..... very nice knife.


True. Knapped obsidian can be sharper than any steel blade.

Beautiful work, Wing! I've always been intrigued by old tech, stone age and bronze age in particular.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

If you look at the edge of the blades on a scaple and an obsidian blade under a microscope you can see the obsidian is sharper. Obsidian breaks on the molecular level. You can cut yourself knapping and not know it. The problem is that obsidian is brittle. You can check out some more of Dons work here. http://www.dixieknapper.com/


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> This is one of my other hobbies making handles for my friend Don Sutton. He hand knapps obsidian knifes.


I only commented on the knapping but am interested in the method you use for inscribing the great art work on the handle.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Rayshot said:


> This is one of my other hobbies making handles for my friend Don Sutton. He hand knapps obsidian knifes.


I only commented on the knapping but am interested in the method you use for inscribing the great art work on the handle.
[/quote]
It is the same ink transfer I am using on all my camo. It is a pretty slick process.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I would have thought scrimshaw would suit the knife better than printing, Still, I can't tell from the pic.


----------



## JohnRio (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks awesome! What's the binding between handle and blade?


----------



## slingshotwizard (Jul 23, 2011)

nice where does he recieve the obsidian from


----------



## 3bears (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm always blown away with displays of skill like this, it spurs me on to keep on trying !


----------



## jonwelder (May 12, 2011)

Very Nice!  Great blend of ancient and modern!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning! Great work.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Fabulous ... blade and handle.


----------



## Cervantes (Jun 10, 2011)

Does he have a gallery?I'd like to save that as my desktop screen saver.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

